# Homemade Tools >  lathe indicator stand

## Canobi

Hi folks  :Smile: 

I decided it was high time I started getting used to using the 4 jaw chuck the other day and got a very decent seconds Mercer DTI for it but having nowhere to stick the base of a dial indicator on my lathe or it's bench, I needed to come up with a workaround.

To that end, I utilised one of two tapped holes in the side of the lathe casting I'd put in some time ago for a pulley cover I made and repurposed a threaded peg (which was practically made for the job) I had salvaged from the internals of a strapping machine:



After installing the peg, I gathered up a small collection of indicator and bar clamps along with one other part I salvaged and then dug around in my supplies for some round bar stock to make a custom stand I could attach to the peg.

After a couple of design approaches, I settled on using a length of bar that runs along the side of the lathe for mounting the indicator stand. When needed, I simply lift the bar a little and butt the carriage up against it with the half nuts engaged to lock it in place and steady it:


When not used, the bar can be dropped down a little and the arm and indicator can be folded up and parked out of the way near the back of the lathe:


There's just enough clearance around the bar so it can remain along side the lathe for conveniance and handily it doesn't get in the way where it is, though it can be moved or dismounted if required.


I even got to try it out not long after it was assembled and I was very pleased with how quick I was able to set it up and put it away. I always shied away from the four jaw due to only having a crappy indicator for ages but after aquiring the Mercer 2 thou DTI I (.0005" per division), there was no longer any excuse not to start using it as my primary chuck.

----------


## mklotz

I wrote a short treatise on centering work in the 4jaw...

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/c...aw-chuck-27241

You might find some helpful hints therein.

----------


## Canobi

Thanks mklotz, good technique, I'll be sure to try it out once I've made a clone chuck key  :Smile:

----------


## mklotz

> Thanks mklotz, good technique, I'll be sure to try it out once I've made a clone chuck key



You'll note that my centering method presumes the use of a DI rather than a DTI, this because initial off-centering will easily exceed the range of the DTI. Moreover, one seldom wants (or needs) to center to the level of accuracy afforded by a DTI.

Two other of my threads related to 4J centering you might find useful...

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/c...al-stock-27183

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/m...ant-foot-51632

----------


## Canobi

Good points there mklotz, though it came into it's own for its first use as I had to make an anular cutter adaptor for a mag drill and I was able to get it to within .00025" of centre as I needed to enlarge the bore end wanted it as true as I could get it.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Canobi! We've added your Lathe Indicator Stand to our Lathe Accessories category,
as well as to your builder page: Canobi's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Lathe Indicator Stand
 by Canobi

tags:
indicator holder

----------

